# This project is dying... need your help!



## studioalamode (May 26, 2009)

I would like to build a FAQ for MP soap.  I am going to go through some of the old posts to gather some information, and thought I would ask current membership for input in case people currently on the forum would like to contribute.  I'm looking for tried and true answers, not speculation, relative to each topic.  I will put your id/name under your answer in the final product.   What I envision as the final product is something that would have the question, then have several suggestions.

If you would like to participate, but only want to answer a couple of questions, that's O.K.  

Please BOLD your answers, so it will make it easier to find your answers among the questions.   

Rather than posting your individual answers here, if you will PM your answers to me, I will compile one document for a sticky.  I have already talked with Tabitha, and while she agrees it will be a lot of work, personally, I think it would be great to have a reference for MP that is all in one place.  This won't stop discussions about a particular topic, but some of the answers might be  place to start discussions, vs. shooting in the dark with general questions.   (I'm putting the word "MP" in all questions, just for sake of reminding that these are to be MP related answers).  Thanks in advance for your help with this project!   I am on vacation the week of June 13, and hope to be able to wrap this up while I have some time-off from work.

These questions are in no particular order...

How can I stop my colors from fading in MP?

How can you achieve a true black in MP?

How long should fo last in MP soap?

How much fo is just right for MP?

How much EO is just right for MP?

Are there any FO's or EO's to avoid for MP?

Is there a way to tell if my fragrance is fading in my MP before I offer it for sale?

What ingredients or additivies cause MP soap to be less lathery?

How can I increase the ability to lather in MP?

Have you found a way to control or manipulate MP in a loaf or molds, such as swirling?

What causes MP to sweat and is there a way to prevent it? 

How can you tell if MP is actually soap or detergent for labelling purposes? (or...what products make MP be non-soap?)

How many times can MP be re-melted without affecting the quality of the soap?

Of the fixes that are recommended for CP soaps, what do you know DOES NOT work for MP?  (This is where there is often confusion.)

What botanicals work well in MP soaps?

My botanicals are turning brown, is this normal?

My botanicals look like they are bleeding, is this normal?  

What are some good coloring mediums for MP soaps and why?

How do you add texture to MP soaps?

Have you seen any trend in who purchases MP soaps?

Do you have a favorite supplier for MP bases?  

How can you tell if a high quality MP base from a low quality one?

What makes my clear MP cloudy?

How can I put real fruit into my MP soaps?

When I use a vanilla based fo in my MP, do I need to use a vanilla stabilizer?

What is the best method for whipping MP?

What are some uses for whipped MP?

Can MP be made into soap balls?

Can MP be made into "floating soap"?

Are there advantages to melting MP in the microwave?

Are there advantages to melting MP in a double-boiler?

What is the best way to make colored soap cubes for use in MP projects?

What ingredients can be added to soften MP?

What ingredients can be added to harden MP?

Can you make MP look like CP?

How can you prevent/remove fingerprints from MP soaps?

When should I label soap "for display purposes only"?

When should my soap contain a warning?

Is there anything special I need to do to label soaps for children?

Where cn I find the FDA guidelines and when is it necessary to follow them?

What kind of soaps (patterns) can I make in a tube mold?

What is the best way to cut MP loaves?

How soon can you cut MP loaves?

Does MP need to cure?

What are your favorite items to embed in MP soaps?

What is your favorite supplier for MP bases?

What is your favorite supplier for embeds for MP?

What is your favorite supplier for FO's and EO's for MP?

What is your favorite supplier for MP colorants?

Do you use anything besides the typical colorants to add color to your MPsoaps?

What are your favorite inclusions (botanicals) in MP soaps?

How soon after unmolding or cutting MP soaps do you wrap them?

What is your favorite wrapping technique for MP soaps?

What is your favorite packaging medium for MP?

What is your pricing strategy for your MP soaps?

What pitfalls did you have when you first started and how did you overcome them?

Do you have any tips for selling MP at shows?

Do you have any tips for selling MP on-line?

Do you have any preferred "buzz" words or phrases for MP?

Do MP bases ever go bad?  If so, how can you tell?

What is the maximum shelf life of MP soaps, once they are wrapped?

Can clay be used in MP to make facial bars?

What is your favorite MP specialty bar recipe?

What is your favorite website for getting recipes for MP?

Do you recommend any particular MP book?

Do you recommend any particular YouTube tutorials for MP?


I THINK THAT IS ABOUT IT... IF YOU THINK OF SOMETHING ELSE THAT SHOULD BE ADDED, SIMPLY ADD ANOTHER QUESTION WITH THE ANSWER TO YOUR REPLY.   PLEASE PUT IT IN BOLD OR CALL ATTENTION TO IT IN SOME OTHER WAY SO THAT I CAN INCLUDE IT IN THE FINAL PRODUCT.

THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR READING THIS - I KNOW IT WAS LONG... AND THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE DECIDED TO PARTICIPATE!!  I look forward to MANY contributions so we have a great resource tool!

Janet


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2009)

OMG! That is quite the task you have taken on.


----------



## studioalamode (May 26, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OMG! That is quite the task you have taken on.



Oh, the wonders of technology... once I get going, it won't be too bad.  

We just need some contributors!!  I know there are people out there who have something to offer!  C'mon everyone - if you have a proven tip, please help the group out... this is for the benefit of all of us!  What have you had good luck with?  What are your successes?  Everyone has SOMETHING to offer!!  Right    :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (May 26, 2009)

but what if everyone offers up differing opinions?


----------



## studioalamode (May 27, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> but what if everyone offers up differing opinions?



I still think it will be O.K. - as long as someone is speaking from experience vs. saying "I heard that..."   

I wouldn't think that everyone would have an answer to every question, or would have an interest in taking time to answer all of them.  But some people have experience in certain areas and may want to contribute where they feel they have achieved success.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 27, 2009)

Plus with FAQ's you can have multiple answers as long as their proven    just like with technical support.. IF a-b is c what's d? well you could do this to get that or that to get this


----------



## candice19 (May 27, 2009)

Holy cow what a great idea!

I wish I knew the answers to about 80% of those questions right now


----------



## studioalamode (May 27, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew the answers to about 80% of those questions right now



Me, too!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2009)

Okay i will take a crack at it and pm it to you later.


----------



## Tabitha (May 27, 2009)

> but what if everyone offers up differing opinions?



I alreday had a couple PMs w/ alamode about this project. I was going to post her results in the mod area so we could edit as needed before we agreed to make a sticky our of it.

It should serve as a "Frequently asked question" type of post.


----------



## candice19 (May 27, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone who is helping out with this project.  It will make a fabulous resource very fitting of SMF and of course draw even more soapers!


----------



## studioalamode (May 27, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > but what if everyone offers up differing opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great idea - for a final review.


----------



## pops1 (May 28, 2009)

Being a newbie to soaping,l have so many notes and jottings etc on the subject ,its going to take me a while to find any answers if l have a problem.A list of FAQ problems with answers for quick reference would be wonderful  
Good Luck with the project,can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm just reviving this and letting everyone who thought this was a GOOD idea know that I've only had one contributor.  Thank you, Moonstruck!   So if any of you have some ideas, tips or tricks to share, please PM me with this questionnaire.  I am still going to put this together and think it would be great to have several points of view, since everyone has had different levels of success with various techniques.

I don't see any point to creating the document if we don't have multiple contributors, so if this project doesn't take off, I will just see if moonstruck wants to just post her answers in a reply.

I really think this could be a neat tool for all of us, so if you have info to share, please do!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

What a fantastic idea..


----------



## gcfanca (Jun 25, 2009)

Than you! This is an amazing idea and it would be so much easier to forward folks towards that when they have questions, there is plenty of information on here, however sometimes it is not easy to search through a forum for what you want to find out.


----------

